# Chicago Drivers and operators



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

We are looking for extra drivers and operators in Chicago area. 
708-516-7826


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Give me a call if you can so we can talk. I am very interested to come up and work. 
I apprecciate it,
Alex Lewis 513-390-0049


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

What type of rate do you pay? (W/O salter)


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

I talked to him earlier today around noon and havent heard anything back yet. i guess he is going to wait until it is closer to get a game plan together.


----------

